
My Purpose as TechBum – What a great start - techbum
https://techbum.io/kashyap-bhansali/
======
techbum
May 2020 is the first-month TechBum gained a lot of readers. Here are some
stats: 1000+ pageviews 780+ unique pageviews 1:31 mins - Average time on page
25+ blog members (Sign-ups) 2 Mentees!

Sign up to TechBum's Newsletter at
[https://techbum.io/signup](https://techbum.io/signup)

